# 'Wheelchair' for disabled goldfish..... This girl truly loves her fish



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm impressed!


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Impressive indeed!

Kinda curious how long that took... For one, I think it would take me quite some time to get just the right amount of air so that the fish doesn't sink it or forcibly get promoted to being a top dweller...


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Got to admire the creativity it took to even come up with the concept ! Lucky fish. I wonder what happened to it's tail ?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*'Wheelchair' for disabled goldfish.....*

I haven't been in Freshwater for years; however this article caught my eye. *sniff* I'm tearing up as I post..... 

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/dail...eelchair-disabled-pet-goldfish-173143917.html


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

WOW! *tears*


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

...........


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow. Very nice, especially considering how sociable goldfish are and how long they live.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I actually know the girl that owns that fish. Her nick name is Synnir and she is a mod on Ultimatebettas. Right now the site is going through some massive issues but you can find her on FB. 

Just look up ultimatebettas. 

We've all been asking sam if she knew the vid had gone viral, she just found out a few days ago. It actually was posted a year or longer before. 

The ring is actually a sexual aid device. Haha


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I heard it died from an infection caused by friction from the device

True or false?

It was posted over a year ago maybe two


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

It was posted a year or so ago. I am not sure if the fish died. I would have to ask Sam about it, of you can ask her too. 

https://www.facebook.com/synirr?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh no I've been Facebook free for years now I'll never go back 

It's just what I heard that's why I asked


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Ciddian said:


> ..... The ring is actually a sexual aid device. Haha  .....


I'm confused. I don't understand. Would someone please elaborate?.....AHAHAHA......jk 

.....you realize the number of people that are going to replay that video now? .......


----------

